# Sony Launching VidZone TV Today on PS3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sony Launching VidZone TV Today on PS3 
Posted on April 22, 2010 by Shak 

From 3pm BST today, Sony are officially launching VidZone TV, which enables users to access a portfolio of approximately 100 music channels, editorially selected to individual themes. The service is primarily aimed at those that do not wish to create their own playlists, or need a set of tracks for a party or karaoke.
 VidZone Digital Media founder and director of content Louisa Jackson described VidZone TV as a "definitive example of how IPTV should work".
 
"With high production content delivered to the biggest screen in your house, VidZone offers new and unlimited linear music channels and choice with all the benefits of interactivity. From tested favourites to taking a chance on something new, VidZone now has everything from Chart TV, world exclusives, premieres of music videos to artist interviews, behind the scenes and music sessions, all of which is free to the consumer."
 
VidZone European marketing manager Isabelle Tomatis added: "The launch of VidZone TV brings our fans even more ways to enjoy music TV with PS3. VidZone gives you all the options to put you in complete control of your music."
 In addition VidZone will also get a new main menu carousel offering easier access to its TV channels, featured videos and music on-demand sections.

Source: PS3Center


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive had vidzone for ages, hmmm onder:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If it has been available to UK PS3 owners for awhile, I wonder if this is just to make this available to the rest of Europe.:dontknow:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Not sure but Ive had it for ages, I mean like months. Unless this is a different thing :dontknow:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll do some more digging to find out for sure.


----------

